# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  1 июля Интернет в Беларуси потеряет анонимность

## SDA

Компания «Белтелеком», национальный оператор электросвязи Республики Беларусь, обнародовала новые условия обслуживания интернет-пользователей в сервисных пунктах, сообщают «Белорусские новости» (на самом сайте «Белтелекома» этой новости мы не нашли - прим. Softodrom.ru). Как сообщается, с 1 июля все желающие работать в Интернете должны будут предъявлять администратору свои паспорта. Кроме этого, подтверждать свою личность придется и тем юзерам, которые захотят подключиться к Интернету по сети Wi-Fi. Начиная с четверга, карты Wi-Fi будут продаваться после предъявления паспорта. 

В уведомлении «Белтелекома» говорится, что с 1 июля услуги по доступу в Интернет будут предоставляться посетителям сервисных пунктов после внесения записи о личных данных пользователей. 

В журнал учета будут вносить ФИО пользователя, вид и номер документа, удостоверяющего личность, наименование органа его выдавшего. К числу документов, удостоверяющих личность, отнесены: паспорт, военный билет, водительское удостоверение, пенсионное удостоверение, студенческий билет, паспорт моряка. 

Как отмечает издание, де-факто, с 1 июля все законные способы подключения к Интернету будут означать, что личность пользователя может быть установлена. В том случае, когда выход в Интернет будет осуществляться через ADSL-модем, личность абонента будет установлена благодаря идентификации абонентского устройства. Выход в Интернет через мобильный телефон позволит вычислить пользователя по базе данных сотового оператора. 

Наконец, технология Wi-Fi, которая до последнего времени обеспечивала анонимное присутствие в Сети, теперь перестанет быть таковой. Согласно новым правилам, вступающим в силу с 1 июля, продажа карт Wi-Fi будет осуществляться после предъявления паспорта. 

Указ № 60 обязывает провайдеров Беларуси хранить персональные данные о присутствии пользователей в Интернете в течение одного года. В этот период уполномоченные госорганы смогут запросить у провайдеров информацию о трафике интересующих абонентов. 

Интернет-провайдеры подтвердили «Белорусским новостям», что к настоящему времени подготовили технологическую базу для идентификации и хранения данных о пользователях. Средства для обеспечения оперативно-розыскных мероприятий (СОРМ) провайдеры приобрели, выполняя требования указа № 60. 

Теперь, фактически, у государства есть все возможности, чтобы получить информацию о трафике интернет-пользователей. Как пояснили «Белорусским новостям» интернет-провайдеры, для получения такой информации уполномоченным госорганам достаточно будет подготовить запрос и привести формальное обоснование для получения данных. 

Softodrom.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Да, вот так вот у нас!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Как отмечает издание, де-факто, с 1 июля все законные способы подключения к Интернету будут означать, что личность пользователя может быть установлена. В том случае, когда выход в Интернет будет осуществляться через ADSL-модем, личность абонента будет установлена благодаря идентификации абонентского устройства. Выход в Интернет через мобильный телефон позволит вычислить пользователя по базе данных сотового оператора.


Хм, просто узаконили это дело да и всё. Любой пров в любой стране сейчас может выдать органам всю инфу, кто, куда ходил, что смотрел, качал.

----------


## grobik

http://ukaz60.net/

*Venus Doom*, полагаю,сегодня утром белорусы проснулись и наконец-то увидели,каким должен быть настоящий Интернет! :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Venus Doom, полагаю,сегодня утром белорусы проснулись и наконец-то увидели,каким должен быть настоящий Интернет!


Да вроде как ничего не изменилось  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

Белорусский указ №60, устанавливающий жесткий контроль над национальным сегментом Интернета, приносит первые плоды. 5 июля был закрыт сайт издания «Витебский курьер», сообщает «Хартия 97».

Ресурс http://kurier.vitebsk.by/ (сайт одного из самых популярных изданий в Витебске) недоступен до сих пор. Основатель газеты Ольга Карач рассказала, что сайт обслуживается Витебским отделением РУП «Белтелеком». «Мы связались с «Белтелекомом», и нам сообщили, что поступила заявка на блокирование сайта. Нам дали номер телефона, по которому можно узнавать подробности, но там никто не отвечает», — цитирует её слова «Хартия».

Ольга Карач сообщила, что сейчас материалы издания можно читать на страницах «Курьера» в Twitter и Facebook (напомним, СМИ, лишившись основной площадки по той или иной причине, часто мигрируют в блогосферу и социальные сети). В «Белтелекоме» отказались говорить, откуда поступила директива закрыть сайт, но редакция уверена, что блокировка связана с новыми правилами контроля белорусского Интернета, вступившими в силу с 1 июля 2010 года.

Редакция не регистрировала свой интернет-ресурс как СМИ из идеологических соображений. По мнению работников «Витебского курьера», регистрация поспособствовала бы усилению цензуры.

Напомним, в начале июля вступил в силу указ №60 президента Республики Беларусь «О мерах по совершенствованию использования национального сегмента сети Интернет», а также ряд сопутствующих указу постановлений Совета Министров Республики Беларусь. Нововведения нацелены на то, чтобы сделать национальный сегмент Интернета «чистым» и контролируемым. Отдельные активные товарищи пытались протестовать – но ничего из этого не вышло.


http://webplanet.ru/

----------


## grobik

> 5 июля был закрыт сайт издания «Витебский курьер»


Газету «Витебский Курьер» никто не блокировал. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба РУП «Белтелеком». Договор на оказание услуг электросвязи и всех приложений к нему с Витебским филиалом РУП «Белтелеком» был расторгнут по инициативе ЗАО «Издательский дом «Витебский Курьер». В распроряжении унитарного предприятия есть уведомление о расторжении договора, полученное 30 июня 2010 года.

"В связи с этим мы обращаем внимание на то, что прекращение договорных отношений с Витебским филиалом РУП «Белтелеком» имеет исключительно хозяйственные мотивы и совершено по инициативе заказчика", - отмечают в пресс-службе РУП «Белтелеком».

Напомним, 6 июля некоторые СМИ распространили заявление Ольги Карач, одного из акционеров ЗАО «Издательский дом «Витебский Курьер», о том, что сайт газеты «Витебский Курьер» заблокирован по политическим мотивам.

«Мы боимся, что отключение сайта связано со вступлением в силу нового указа о регулировании интернета», — подчеркнула Карач в интервью БелаПАН. Она отметила, что сайт газеты не прошел установленную указом процедуру регистрации. «Мы не подавали заявку на регистрацию по идеологическим причинам. Мы считаем это попыткой еще больше усилить цензуру СМИ», — сказала Карач.
http://www.electroname.com/story/7313

также :

*Первое "плановое" отключение дата-центра "Белтелекома" после вступления в силу Указа №60 нелегко далось белорусскому интернету.* 

Выдергивание вилки из розетки (это надо понимать буквально) обвалило базу данных крупнейшей белорусской системы статистики "Акавита".

"Нет в мире ни одного дата-центра, который СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО отключает электричество у работающих серверов. И телефонные станции при смене силового кабеля почему-то никому в голову не приходит отключать - ещё 100 лет назад придумали генераторы и прочие системы дублирования и резервирования питания", прокомментировал ситуацию electroname.com Федор Короленко, владелец ресурса."Данные в итоге почти не пострадали, но время на восстановление работы такой огромной базы приходится тратить много".

Напомним, согласно Указу №60 все сайты юрлиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей обязаны размещаться в Беларуси. В итоге сложилась парадоксальная ситуация, когда любая авария способна отправить в офлайн большую часть белорусского интернета, а пожар и вовсе сотрет Байнет.
http://www.electroname.com/story/7316

----------

